#ubuntu-ke 2012-10-31
<Sacrosantic> Hey
<Sacrosantic> Hi grantbow, ubuntulog2
#ubuntu-ke 2012-11-02
<Sacrosantic> Hey miano
<miano> hello Sacrosantic
<miano> welcome to #ubuntu-ke
<Sacrosantic> Just joined kenya maillist yesterday.. Is there a community in Malindi?
<Sacrosantic> Thanks
